# dylan was born at 10.33pm on the 27th but to small too make it



## tanya29

thanx for evry1s posts...been home two days only now feel like posting dylan was born at 10.33pm by natural delivery on the 27th february and fought until the 28th february at 5.30pm but wasnt able to make it...obviously to u all i am heartbroken i want and need my baby yet i have no chance i feel like i have killed my baby and i know deep down the sacrifices i made for him was right but at the moment i am lost in grief as many of you understand and i just want my baby back....will start posting when i am feeling stronger tanya x x thanx to evry1 xx


----------



## Vickie

So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## AquaDementia

Oh no. I am soo sorry about that. Stay strong.


----------



## goldlion

Very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

Oh love, I am just soo sorry to hear this. Take care.


----------



## Samo

very sorry hun...:hugs:


----------



## faith_may

I'm so sorry :hugs: if you need to talk just let me know.
:hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:hugs: So very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Jo

I'm so so sorry darling :hugs:


----------



## Stef

I am so so sorry. Thinking of you 

x:hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hugs: I am so sorry


----------



## danielle19

So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: :hugs:
You are in my thoughts x


----------



## Jenny

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about what happened hon. You and your family are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Amanda

So sorry to hear of your loss.:hugs:


----------



## niknaknat

Sorry chick :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilysMummy

:hugs: Take care of yourself :hugs:

xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

_Oh god!. Sweetheart, i'm so sorry!.
I hope your ok. Well as ok as you can be...
Thinking and praying of you and your lot.
xxx
_


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm sorry hun, I wish I knew what to say at this bad time x


----------



## supernurse

OMG, I don't know what to say. I can't begin to imagine what you are going through. Your in my thoughts. xx


----------



## welshcakes79

:hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear X


----------



## seattlemama

Im so sorry, I cant imagine how your feeling... Your in my thoughts. Take it easy and just try to get some rest:)


----------



## mrscookie

im so sorry honey x


----------



## Ema

im so sorry xxx


----------



## Stephie 25

so sorry to hear this. You and family are in my prayers


----------



## Jem

So so sorry xxx


----------



## mickey

I am sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## VanWest

Has anyone heard from her? I've been thinking of her.


----------



## LaDY

Aww im sorry babe. Look after yourself x


----------



## Newt

i'm so very sorry


----------



## smartie

.


----------



## jacky24

I am trully sorry for your loss:cry::cry::cry:

I can trully say i know how you feel, my thoughts and my prayers are with you and your DH.

May the Lord Bless You and Keep you, May the Lords Grace Always Shine Upon You and Give You Peace:hug:


----------



## LaDY

Aww babe im sorry...u takecare xx


----------



## Mango

OH no! so sorry for your loss. I ca not imagine what you are feeling! I will keep you in my prayers and hope your grief will be lifted soon :hugs:


----------



## Emsi76

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Carley

We miss you Tanya


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Very sorry too hear that. 
My thoughts are with you and your family._

:hugs:


----------



## KarenLV

There are no words to describe what you are feeling and there are no words that will help you feel better. May your little angel look down upon you and console you in your time of need. I hope you feel stronger soon.


----------



## Frankie

sorry to hear that x


----------



## buffycat

i am so sorry to hear of your loss...
i can't empathise, but i do know that no words can ever heal your wounds.....

take care....

lots of luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## Donna79x

So sorry hun xxxxxxxxx big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------

